
We've settled on a shallow conception of democracy. And that's dangerous –Tim Wu - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/nov/19/shallow-conception-democracy-tim-wu
======
woah
There’s very little substance to this, beyond a general bemoaning of various
societal ills. The only hint of a concrete statement comes in the title and
first paragraphs, which vaguely flirt with the idea that there is something
wrong with democratic voting.

